# PCB's for Chorus? with chips that are easy to find?



## swelchy (Jul 5, 2022)

looking to build a chorus for a friend.. any that have an easy to locate parts list?


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 5, 2022)

swelchy said:


> looking to build a chorus for a friend.. any that have an easy to locate parts list?











						Cabintech Global LLC
					

Specialty analog and digital audio semiconductors, synthesizer, and guitar effects modules from Coolaudio, Xvive, Alfa Rpar, and others



					cabintechglobal.com
				




They have the 3207 and 3102 in stock


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 5, 2022)

There are also chorus projects that use pt2399. Idk if @PedalPCB offers any, but last year I built the Madbean florist and I liked it, but I'm not a chorus guy honestly


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 5, 2022)

They also have Fv-1 if you want to go down that route


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2022)

I don't have a PT2399 chorus right now.    I actually didn't think those were all that great so I've avoided them.... maybe I'm wrong?   

I'd definitely recommend the Caesar if Cabintech has the BBDs in stock.

I'm not really blown away by FV-1 modulation unless it's some sort of complex special effect...  Chorus, phase, and flange should be left to analog circuits in my opinion.   The Unison, however, is a pretty cool chorus-like effect without the LFO sweep, but probably not what your friend is looking for if he asked for a chorus.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 5, 2022)

I was thinking the other day I should build a Caesar just cuz


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 5, 2022)

its definitely a great chorus!


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 5, 2022)

Robert said:


> I don't have a PT2399 chorus right now.    I actually didn't think those were all that great so I've avoided them.... maybe I'm wrong?
> 
> I'd definitely recommend the Caesar if Cabintech has the BBDs in stock.
> 
> I'm not really blown away by FV-1 modulation unless it's some sort of complex special effect...  Chorus, phase, and flange should be left to analog circuits in my opinion.   The Unison, however, is a pretty cool chorus-like effect without the LFO sweep, but probably not what your friend is looking for if he asked for a chorus.


I’ve been able to get a few chorus type sounds out of the rainbow machine


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2022)

Yep, I think that's one of the things that made it popular.   

I should put together a Rainbow Chorus algorithm for the EEPROM Builder....


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 5, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I was thinking the other day I should build a Caesar just cuz


Have you built a ce-2? If you didn’t dig that, I don’t think the extra knob and switch will really ‘wow’ you.


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I was thinking the other day I should build a Caesar just cuz



You don't like chorus and you don't like delays, what is your thing?

I'll admit, I'm not a huge chorus user (unless I'm playing clean, which I rarely do) and BBD delays really don't blow me away.


----------



## phi1 (Jul 5, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yep, I think that's one of the things that made it popular.
> 
> I should put together a Rainbow Chorus algorithm for the EEPROM Builder....


Just copy the available source code from the internal fv-1 patch that the rainbow machine uses?

I think the one patch on the unison double tracker basically does this (detuned chorus without warble). Maybe not quite as warm as an analog chorus but I find it to be a nice effect which can be subtle


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2022)

It's just a pitch shift, the delay is a side effect of the latency.

I actually have a Leprechaun "Gold" edition (somewhere) that has synchronized arpeggios instead of the simple chromatic shift.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 5, 2022)

I think I’m in the minority, but chorus is my favorite mod.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 5, 2022)

Robert said:


> You don't like chorus and you don't like delays, what is your thing?
> 
> I'll admit, I'm not a huge chorus user (unless I'm playing clean, which I rarely do) and BBD delays really don't blow me away.


I like amp distortion, tape effects, fuzz, or blown out and ragged sounds


----------



## swelchy (Jul 5, 2022)

Cool I think I’m going to try the Ceaser if he lets me know for sure he wants to commit to buying parts for him!


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 5, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I like amp distortion, tape effects, fuzz, or blown out and ragged sounds


Have you tried the Neil Young mod, i.e., pushing your rig out of a moving vehicle?


----------



## spi (Jul 5, 2022)

Isn't the Sea Horse a pt2399 based chorus?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 5, 2022)

I admitted haven’t looked at it at all, but I thought I had seen it mentioned that the pitch pirate was a chorus


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2022)

spi said:


> Isn't the Sea Horse a pt2399 based chorus?



You know, I guess it is.   Totally forgot about that one.   

I tend to put it in the same category as the Dark Rift Delay since the circuits are so similar.


----------



## Coda (Jul 5, 2022)

Can we get a flanger circuit for 3207/3102? I have several, and they are cheaper than the 3007...


----------



## Robert (Jul 6, 2022)

Byzantium Flanger - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Boss BF-2




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Big Monk (Jul 6, 2022)

I have a Cepheid i've yet to build but like @Harry Klippton I'm not a huge fan of Chorus. Flangers are more my thing and even then, just the 
EM type.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 6, 2022)

I have built the Florist and the Caesar. The BBD chip sounds better IMHO. The PT2399 is just easier to get. 

The mini me from GPCB also sounds great.


----------



## Coda (Jul 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> Byzantium Flanger - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Compare to Boss BF-2
> ...



I’ve had that one in my wishlist since it came out. I’m in the same boat as below, however…



Big Monk said:


> I have a Cepheid i've yet to build but like @Harry Klippton I'm not a huge fan of Chorus. Flangers are more my thing and even then, just the
> EM type.



I also have a Cepheid, and mine is almost built…except I’m short 3 components, and I’ve forgotten to add them to 3 different orders now…


----------



## Big Monk (Jul 6, 2022)

Coda said:


> I’ve had that one in my wishlist since it came out. I’m in the same boat as below, however…
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Cepheid, and mine is almost built…except I’m short 3 components, and I’ve forgotten to add them to 3 different orders now…



I might just use the chips i had for the Cepheid on the 'Lectric Mama and do a giveaway for the Cepheid board.


----------



## Robert (Jul 6, 2022)

I have a Mistress type project partially worked up but it hasn't really been a huge priority since there are already some perfectly good projects for them available from the other guys.

A $5K overdrive though?   Oh I'm all over that.     

I'll be working up the Boneyard project before long though.... the Boneyard has been neglected for too long.


----------



## Big Monk (Jul 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> I have a Mistress type project partially worked up but it hasn't really been a huge priority since there are already some perfectly good projects for them available from the other guys.
> 
> A $5K overdrive though?   Oh I'm all over that.



Not everyday a $5k YATS comes along....


----------



## Robert (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Big Monk (Jul 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> View attachment 28428



You keep tellin' yourself that Bugg......


----------



## Robert (Jul 6, 2022)

There aren't enough components for it to be a Tube Screamer.  So _there_.


----------



## teal (Jul 29, 2022)

Robert said:


> I actually have a Leprechaun "Gold" edition (somewhere) that has synchronized arpeggios instead of the simple chromatic shift.


A symbiosis between the Haarp and the Leprechaun:
A Rainoid!
Will you bring out a pcb for this?
A BB chassis would also provide enough space for two more pots/switches, so we can use all of the FV-1 potentials.
I love the idea


----------



## Robert (Jul 29, 2022)

Possibly.   I haven't done much with FV-1 development in a while because of the shortage of ICs, but I have a few to work with now, so maybe....


----------

